# Suns @ Raptors, Jan. 3rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-suns-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0265.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0027.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0223.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0938.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0652.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="570" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 32 -- 3 January 2006​Suns (22-8) @ Raptors (13-18)
_The Phoenix Suns won in Chicago last night on a Leo Barbosa triple with less than two ticks left. On Wednesday they head over to the Air Canada Centre to face the Toronto Raptors, a team that has lost two in a row but remains in first place in the Atlantic Division. The two teams faced off a few weeks ago in Phoenix with the Suns easily winning 115-98. The Raptors were without Chris Bosh in that game, having collided knees with Ben Wallace earlier that week. Bosh is expected to return to action on Wednesday and with Jorge Garbajosa doubtful for the game with a strain, the Raptors will need every minute Bosh can give them. Point guard TJ Ford is also expected to play but will nonetheless be a game-time decision. Expect fanfare as Canadian hero Steve Nash visits Toronto for the only time this season. The game will be broadcast on The Score and the Fan590.com at 7:00 PM, with garbage time starting roughly twenty minutes later._​</td></table>​


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

gonna get murdered by at least 15


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good to see bosh back but i doubt it will be a sucessful return


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm sure it won't matter all that much but it's still nice to have Phoenix playing from behind against the Bulls on the first game of this back to back. 

If TJ and Bosh come back strong I guess we've got a shot.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

i can see the raps winnin this game. but it probably wont happen.

OT: We should start to do Guess the Score for raptors games like the pacers forum


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it'll be closer than you think. Suns just played an intense game tonight, and Raptors have had a long rest.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns/Toronto Raptors
Game Thread*​




Come chat it up in the Suns forum. Friendly chatter is 
always welcome! =)


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

is Garbo out of the next suns´game?


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Can someone explain why Joey Graham still starts?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We _might_ have a chance in this one. Let's just hope that the Suns are dead tired and have an off night after playing the Bulls last night. With Bosh coming back and all that, we gotta come out with intensity, something we lacked in the game against Memphis which resulted in us being blown out in the 1st Q. Looking forward to this game...

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!

*


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ford and Garbo aren't playing tonight.
http://www.thestar.com/Sports/article/167483


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh must've been doing some neck work. Guy has a thin head but his neck is almost as broad as his head now.

Actually its probably just a funny angle to take the picture at but I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i guess chris' return is good news but the bad news about ford and garbajosa really worries me. maybe it worries me more about garbajosa than ford (because tj took an awful hit from duhon against chicago- i don't 'blame' him for being hurt) but the fact that he's out with a calf injury is something i can't help but be cynical of. personally, i don't know of a single person who's suffered a calf injury so severe that they couldn't play basketball, so i don't really understand garbo's issue here. maybe he's the exception, maybe he does have something rare, i don't know, but i have no idea what it could be. this is a _calf_. is the diagnosis off the mark? maybe, but until they tell me otherwise, i'll have to trust that it's his calf that's bothering him. and i'll have to scratch my head: you really can't play through it?

another thing i don't want to be forgotten is the fact that we're finally over the toughest stretch- i mean, we've been complaining about the first two months of the season for the last four months, we've been talking about the january break endlessly, and now it's finally here. i don't want it to be forgotten. i like how chris and sam have already chosen to say it publicly- that the raptors need to perform in order to take advantage of this schedule because talking about it does nothing on its own- but i'll be waiting to see those results. we often talk a big game and follow it up with little substance, and i now want to see that change.

this game in particular is crucial, i think. if we had been in phoenix's position, we'd be all over the schedule-maker today ("it's not fair, we're on the east coast, playing a back-to-back during the holiday season, and they've been sitting around twiddling their thumbs for four days?"), but we're not- instead, we're in our privileged position. we're at home. well rested (except for garbojosa, whose calf flared up during new year's festivities). we're playing a team that beat us earlier in the year, so we need to redeem ourselves in that sense. the boss'll be especially close tonight given his ties to phoenix, so our (healthy) players would be best served to hit the floor running. 

etc.

it would have been good to have a full collection of players for tonight's game because i do see it as an important affair, but you can't win 'em all. anybody who doesn't feel we can (should) beat this team tonight (regardless or who is and isn't active) should probably begin to consider _why_ they feel that way. this is a game we need, this is a game we should win- or at least not lose decisively.

this is not david and goliath. this is two professional basketball teams playing one game on one night. 

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Bosh must've been doing some neck work. Guy has a thin head but his neck is almost as broad as his head now.
> 
> Actually its probably just a funny angle to take the picture at but I thought it was worth sharing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the av btw. Hate to sound superficial, but are we going to see Bosh with more attitude? (deja vu?)


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Bosh must've been doing some neck work. Guy has a thin head but his neck is almost as broad as his head now.
> 
> Actually its probably just a funny angle to take the picture at but I thought it was worth sharing.


Lol that is one long neck.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

JS03 said:


> Ford and Garbo aren't playing tonight.
> http://www.thestar.com/Sports/article/167483


****en Bull****


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Bosh must've been doing some neck work. Guy has a thin head but his neck is almost as broad as his head now.
> 
> Actually its probably just a funny angle to take the picture at but I thought it was worth sharing.












:lol:


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Chris Bosh looks like a raptor lol. Another funny note, i absolute piss my pants when i see that Bargnani commercial for him promoting the tickets or watever, might understand a word he says lol


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol KG also looks like a raptor.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

11-4 after three minutes.

Garbage time!

They make us look so ridiculous.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Stoudemire is running into guys and blocking guys out there and the refs are giving him a pass. Really odd officiating on him in the first quarter. He's getting the Dwyane Wade treatment.

Solid run by the Raps to get back into the game. Mago and Bosh both look nice.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

bargnani needs more touches.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Nashy with 5 1st quarter TO's? Nice.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

how many blocks do the suns have?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Nothing going in for JC at the moment.

Rasho is giving us every opportunity on the off. glass though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This officiating is perplexing.

Somebody sent the refs a memo:

"Its a Suns game. Don't blow the whistle, ever."


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Raptors are doing pretty good, staying close with the score, i thought they would be trailing by like 30.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Suns ball movement is sick


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Parker just hit a threeeeeeee!

99-98 Suns w/ 4.6 ticks left in the 4th


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Marion misses his 1st free throw!!!

Awwwwww, damn it.....Raptors loseee.......


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What the hell?!!! Didn't we have a time out left?!!!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn I thought we still had a timeout after the Marion fts...man if we did we could give the suns a taste of their own medicine, like they did to the bulls....


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Derek Martin thinks he is Iverson



REALLY frustrating to watch him continue to jack shots.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wtf.. why not call a timeout...?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I believe we DID have a timeout left.

Unfortunately Derrick Martin is a DOLT.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

didn't we have a 20 sec TO? if so that falls on Mitchell head he should of called it after the 2nd ft was made


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sam can call the timeout from the sidelines, if we had one left it is a massive oversight on our staff for missing it.

Unless Chuck and Leo were wrong and we didn't have a 20 left.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Sam can call the timeout from the sidelines, if we had one left it is a massive oversight on our staff for missing it.
> 
> Unless Chuck and Leo were wrong and we didn't have a 20 left.


Yeah probably maybe they made a mistake.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So supposedly we didn't have a timeout left after all.

Tough call on what to do with a few seconds left on the clock. Given Martin's hot hand maybe it was for the best for him to try and make something out of nothing.

Still, exciting game, nice way to start the year even though it wasn't a win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, Steve Nash is a killer. 0 points in the first half, 13 in the fourth quarter including what, the last 8 for Phoenix not including Marion's FT?

Bosh played great. I don't blame him for the turnovers. He was getting bumped all night--everyone was. Stoudemire should've had about nine fouls.

This game was the opposite of our last effort against Phoenix. Good to know our guys have some pride.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Did We Have A Time Out?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Did We Have A Time Out?


Don't think so. The much-lauded "guys in the truck" blew that one. Raps were out.

3rd: 6:22 timeout full
4th: 6:20 timeout full
4th: 3:15 timeout full
4th: 0:43 timeout short
4th: 0:11 timeout full


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Don't think so. The much-lauded "guys in the truck" blew that one. Raps were out.
> 
> 3rd: 6:22 timeout full
> 4th: 6:20 timeout full
> ...


Yea, and I think they knew they blew that one as well, because otherwise they would have brought it up at the end of the game. They didn't bring it up and call it a mistake on Martin and Mitchell's part, so I'm guessing there wasn't one.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh well. Great game by the Raptors overall.
Props to Bosh on his return, he played awesome.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

sam is lucky that he didnt have any TOs cause i was gonna call for his head. Amare should've fouled out a long time before the 1 min mark, also the refs really swallowed the wistle for Pheonix


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

> The Suns are who we thought they were. That's why we took the damn court. Now if you want to crown 'em, then crown their ****. But they are who we thought they were, and we let them off the hook."


Thats wat Mitchell shouldve said.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

lol 

We probably would've won if TJ Ford played


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

evenm though darrick is great...he made a couple fo poor choices in the last couple of minutes...oh well..at the end of the day im not that pissed...it was phoenix afterall...bosh played a great game...bargnani hit some big shots...when TJ comes back....the raps will be ready to make a run...no excuses left after that.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

they actually did better than i thought they would, and in the end only lost by 2 points. we probably would have won if nash hadnt made those damn 3 free throws at the end.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

streetballa-ATL said:


> they actually did better than i thought they would, and in the end only lost by 2 points. we probably would have won if nash hadnt made those damn 3 free throws at the end.


Yea but I mean... Thats almost like saying we would have won if we scored more points than the opposing team. Which is kind of a given.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CeVJJ6_C-V8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CeVJJ6_C-V8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wish someone told me earlier that Gnarls Barkley played
for the Raptors......


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

speedythief said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CeVJJ6_C-V8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CeVJJ6_C-V8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


That's right when I clued into the game. Seeing Bosh make big plays like that down the stretch is nice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I can take this loss. The guys showed composure coming back from the deficit against a great team. They played pretty good defense for most of the game. Bosh was impressive in his first game back; he looked strong. 

Now we just need TJ back for our big January push.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, on the bright side, looks like Bosh is back to his old self. The Raptors probably would've won if Ford and Garbajosa played. Does anyone know the status for both of them for next game?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I have to agree with speedy and madman about the refs. It seemed like Amare could push and shove around anybody on the floor and not get called for it. What really drove me crazy was when AB drove to his right twice in a row and Amare appeared to body-check him both times and not get called for it. Then there was the over the back on Mo-pete in the fourth, how the refs didn't call a foul on that is beyond me. 

I can live with the refs putting their whistles away but there comes a point where you have to call something, or someone will get hurt.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Well, on the bright side, looks like Bosh is back to his old self. The Raptors probably would've won if Ford and Garbajosa played. Does anyone know the status for both of them for next game?


I think Ford is probable for Friday, as for Garbo no idea. I was there at this game, it was a great game, we just ended up on the wrong end. Good game back for Bosh, even though Derrick Martin tossed up the airball and took that terrible last shot, we wouldn't have even been close without him.

It woulda been so sweet to beat the Suns, but hopefully we can get healthy and get on a roll. We look about ready to.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i was disappointed with the way we began the game. we didn't look ready, whatever that word means. jose calderon didn't look like jose calderon (i'm not even talking about the numerous times he got blocked on the "calderon layup" in the first q), i'm talking more about the first 2 or 3 minutes where he looked to be asleep all over the floor. it didn't 'look' like him. 

it wasn't just jose, either. i thought rasho was dreadful on the very first defensive set of the game, having to foul stat underneath after falling tamely to a weak p&r outside. i thought it set the stage for the rest of the game, and i think it was too easily forgotten.

these players both turned it around by the end of the quarter, but i didn't like how they fell into the trap established characteristic of this team by players like tj, parker... and even bosh at times.

that said, bosh was excellent last night. i loved his game from the first minute. i loved his leadership down the stretch as well. i was totally surprised. it took him about 0 minutes to get re-acquainted with everything. i thought he asserted himself as the best player on the floor many times, maybe even throughout the entire game, and that's saying quite a bit given the talent that rests on the phoenix roster.

two players who have finally fallen out of favour with me (and i hate that they have) are garbajosa and, again last night, parker. i want that to change so bad, but the credit they get comes a little undeserved (imo) considering it often comes at the expense of their teammates. morris peterson, for one, is flying again (imo) and he is getting raped discriminately by the reputations that somehow precede these two european summer adds (garbo and park). i don't know what's going on there- but credit to him for playing through it.

unless someone could provide an argument for me as to why these two players lie ahead of peterson in both perception and the rotation, i'll really start to wonder. i'm not surprised that it's been hard for even the media to spot- players who've been around as long as peterson are easy to take for granted- but it's getting harder for me to tolerate, anyway. this time of year is as important to our final record as the stretch run will be, and i fail to figure why we treat it any differently.

regardless, it was a good game for the most part (remember, darrick martin is the _third_ pg here) but i wanted to win this one pretty bad. and we lost.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I'm surprised you didn't like the way Parker played. He was reason number one that the Suns had so many turnovers. He was playing passing lanes about as well as any Raptor before him last night, and one of the main reasons Suns players under 6'9" shot about 37%.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

What a disgusting shot at the end by Darrick Martin. He tried to do it all by himself for that matter we didnt get a solid shot off. Veteran my ***, that was a rookie move. 3 seconds is tons of time.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> ^ I'm surprised you didn't like the way Parker played. He was reason number one that the Suns had so many turnovers. He was playing passing lanes about as well as any Raptor before him last night, and one of the main reasons Suns players under 6'9" shot about 37%.


that's a good point. he was excellent in that area. i guess there were some other things he was doing that bothered me. 

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow. Wow. Wow. Call. A. Time. Out. PLEASE!


----------

